# Expired?



## Karalee (Jan 31, 2006)

Am I taking a risk by buying sx-70 film thats expired (Nov/05)? Just wondering if anyones used expired film before, and how long it would last


----------



## terri (Jan 31, 2006)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Am I taking a risk by buying sx-70 film thats expired (Nov/05)? Just wondering if anyones used expired film before, and how long it would last


Probably not. It's a fairly recent exp. date. 

Where are you buying it from with that date? Your main concern is whether or not it's been properly stored. Should be fine. 

Check the lot#, too. It may be expired due to being from the compromised batch that caused such an uproar over not manipulating properly.


----------



## Karalee (Jan 31, 2006)

Here

I sent them an email asking how its stored, what the batch numbers are and how many packs they had :blushing:.


----------



## terri (Jan 31, 2006)

And here you act like you don't know what to do!  

I don't know this online store, so hopefully you'll get good answers and the stuff will be fine. 

A little bitten by the SX-70 bug, are we, huh?  You're doing great with it.


----------



## Karalee (Jan 31, 2006)

Probably just freaking out cos there wont be anymore film left soon  and sometimes I get weird ideas and get fustrated when I cant follow through


----------



## terri (Jan 31, 2006)

You are not alone!    :hug::


----------



## Eric. (Jan 31, 2006)

I bought some expired 600 from 1999. Actually, I didn't buy it, they gave it to me. It was B&W and turned brown and cream. It also took about 10 minuets to develop and needed crazy light to even expose. So in other words. Yours should be fine!


----------

